

A comic book about Google chrome - vitorarins
http://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome/small_00.html

======
hxseven
The comic was released when Chrome first came out (4+ years ago) ;)

The comic was also submitted multiple times to HN:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=chr...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=chrome+comic&start=0)

But I still like it, it's a great way to visualize and explain technical
processes.

